# My 2pairs of breeding bettas :D



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

Well I only got a few photos, and it's the only the 1st pair ;(
I will update on the second pair.
Heres the photos of the 1st pair.

The Male
View attachment 378402

He's been with me since last late year.
[Haven't decided a name, need names!!]
And the female (can't get her to flare, used a pencil and mirror, she seems to flare when she sees the male)
View attachment 378410

I got the male from my mom's friend and ordered the female online.
What do you think the frys will look like? The male seems to have built a large bubble nest.
Anyways to my next pair.
I don't have the pictures yet as my camera ran outta battery, unless you want low quality photo from Ipad camera ._.
The female have been with me as the same time as the previous male, she is very beautiful and ready to breed. ( of course lol ) She is white? with some black spots on her, thus I'm looking foward to her frys with her hubby. This isn't her first time having eggs, I had her mate with the previous male, but the egg didn't hatch.
Her new hubby is Bright orange on his body (peach coloured, i think.) and his tail is alittle darker, with some blue and short stripes.

All of them are HMPK, I'm sure of it.
Will be updating on these 2 pairs of betta fishes like, uhh not so sure but if Im free or something i'll post. I'm really looking foward to the frys!


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

*She seems to flare excitedly when she sees the male
the 1st pair.


----------



## William Zhong (May 13, 2014)

woooww, good luck with that bro. take care of them, i believe you can get many cute baby betta


----------



## emuted (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi there, 

I hope i'm wrong, but your female looks like she has clamped fins? That could be a sign of stress or illness..


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

Really? How do I prevent her from stressing out? Shes a precious girl to me.
And when i let her see the male, she flares.
Sorry but Im kinda new :/
and shes healthy.


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

Okay good news!! My 2nd pair is a SUCCESS!!
I saw the eggs.
The daddy is a good one for sure! 
He didnt harm mommy at all~!
I changed the female too as the white one kept rejecting him.
The mommy accepted the dad straight away! 1st DAY!!!!
YEEEES!!


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

View attachment 378978

photo of the pair and nest!!


----------



## emuted (Apr 24, 2014)

BettaLittleGirl said:


> Really? How do I prevent her from stressing out? Shes a precious girl to me.
> And when i let her see the male, she flares.
> Sorry but Im kinda new :/
> and shes healthy.


Hi, i'm kinda new as well. But from what I've read, it could be bad water quality, disease or parasites.

But like I said, i could be wrong and I apologise if I am. But the picture really resembles clamped fins seen in one of my bettas previously. That didnt end well


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

hmm, i dont think shes sick or stressed now.
i think she got stressed cuz she didnt see the male.
thanks too for telling me


----------

